
Supreme Court That Misunderstood Texts, Email to Take on Video Game Debate - georgecmu
http://www.fastcompany.com/1627938/video-games-supreme-court-censorship-law-esa-esrb
======
pmccool
I find this criticism silly. The judges didn't know about something, so they
asked. The issue, surely, is the decision and not the questions that get asked
along the way.

